

Unedditreddit - see deleted or edited reddit comments in two steps - kmfrk
http://www.unedditreddit.com/

======
kmfrk
The reason I posted it here is not to recommend it, but to notify people that
deleting your comments isn't guaranteed to save your bacon.

